# Kids and Guns



## Handgun World (Oct 28, 2009)

I recently received an email from a listener stating that he doesn't yet own any guns because his wife is terrified of something happening to one of their kids if they keep a gun in their home. It's been a long time since I did a show on this topic but I might do one again soon. So I decided to look up some statistics on this. Consider this. More kids are killed every year in car accidents than they are in their own homes with a gun, http://www.abcarticledirectory.com/A...tistics/208261, about 2,000 kids per year. In fact, car accidents are the leading cause of death among children. As for gun deaths, about 802 kids are accidentally killed each year with a gun. http://www.scottcounseling.com/wordp...en/2008/04/27/ So the numbers are far greater, in car accidents! So why do people focus on the smaller likelihood of injury or death (cars) and not on the most likely cause (cars?) Why are there not legions of concerned parents calling for the banning of car ownership due to the inherent danger they pose to children? Why such hypocrisy? Next time you discuss guns with a truly "emotional" person who doesn't understand the facts, perhaps you can use this?

Bob Mayne
Handgun World Podcast


----------



## 1jimmy (Jul 30, 2011)

your point is well taken,however cars and guns don't cause accidents people do. most people who are afraid of guns i find simply don't know anything about them. every body knows something about cars.. i don't think the two are a good comparison because the number of kids and the number of cars in a particular area has to be very different. example, say 2000 car deaths equal 10% of all cars which mean there are 20000 cars in the area, as opposed to 802 guns deaths which would mean ther would be only 8020 kids as opposed to 20000 cars. your never going to stop car accidents just bcause of the vast area they cover and numbers of them. but i don't think the mother of these children is asking to much by wanting peace of mine and to protect the safety of her children. i have been shooting for over forty years and enjoy it very much, but i would gladly store all my guns away to save just one of those 802 children!


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

People are surrounded by movies television music magazines all this crap where people get killed from guns, they are naturally scared of guns because of the media's depicted uses of weapons

Very few people who are against guns have ever handled one

Everyone should be armed, nuff said


----------



## ozzy (Apr 16, 2011)

I had a gun in my hands when old enough to hold one, that's BS.


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

One more thing to add, when you are brought up to respect something, you respect it... 

Unfortunately todays people dont respect anything, not the Mcdonalds coffee in their hand that they spill on their laps and sue the fast food corperation for, so nowadays we blame the things in our hands but not the dumbasses with the hands


----------



## IshootThings (Jun 5, 2011)

jakeleinen1 said:


> One more thing to add, when you are brought up to respect something, you respect it...
> 
> Unfortunately todays people dont respect anything, not the Mcdonalds coffee in their hand that they spill on their laps and sue the fast food corperation for, so nowadays we blame the things in our hands but not the dumbasses with the hands


This right here.

I've already told my wife that when we have kids, as soon as they are old and mature enough to understand how to use a firearm, they will learn how to use one.


----------



## Cat (Apr 12, 2011)

This is why we have,Note ( NRA ) (4-H )( C.M.P ) JROTC Marksmanship Course. So all you do is go to any nra gun club. And put the kid-kids in 4-h Junior class.Like 10.00 bucks every 3mo's.Get this book, From your club it's free. (JROTC Air Rifle Marksmanship Cadet Safety Examination).This is a small test the junior will take. Go's over all the safety's,How to handle rifle and hand pistol. When they know the safety's rules,The way they have it set up. Their is no way for anyone to get hurt. 

Everyone is a safety officer.


----------



## Cat (Apr 12, 2011)

Here is one of the test,I'm going to put it up. Let see the ones on here,Get the right one. ok Lets have fun. 
Putting the test up under this on. I'll do one at a time if you like to have a little fun.

Look here to,My club showing the kids in class.Ages from 8-18.

GRPC Juniors


----------



## Cat (Apr 12, 2011)

1#
When I pick up or receive an air rifle from
someone else, the first thing I must do is:

a. Engage the safety
b. Release the trigger
c. Open the action/bolt
d. Control the muzzle (point it in a safe direction)


----------



## Cat (Apr 12, 2011)

2#
When my air rifle malfunctions (fails to
fire), I must:

a. Keep the muzzle pointed downrange
b. Raise my hand so the Range Officer can see it
c. Wait for instructions from the Range Officer
d. All of the above


----------



## Cat (Apr 12, 2011)

3#
After I pick up or receive a gun and have
made sure the muzzle is pointing in a
safe direction, the second thing that I
must do to make sure it is safe is:

a. Check the action/bolt to be sure it is open and has a CBI inserted
b. Dry fire the gun to see if it works
c. Give the gun to an adult
d. Take it to the range


----------



## Cat (Apr 12, 2011)

4#
If I am with someone else who is
handling a gun behind the firing line with
the action closed, I should:

a. Wait for an adult to show up
b. Mind my own business and hope nothing bad happens
c. Tell that person to put the gun away
d. Ask that person to open the action of the gun immediately


----------



## Cat (Apr 12, 2011)

Handgun World said:


> I recently received an email from a listener stating that he doesn't yet own any guns because his wife is terrified of something happening to one of their kids if they keep a gun in their home. It's been a long time since I did a show on this topic but I might do one again soon. So I decided to look up some statistics on this. Consider this. More kids are killed every year in car accidents than they are in their own homes with a gun, http://www.abcarticledirectory.com/A...tistics/208261, about 2,000 kids per year. In fact, car accidents are the leading cause of death among children. As for gun deaths, about 802 kids are accidentally killed each year with a gun. http://www.scottcounseling.com/wordp...en/2008/04/27/ So the numbers are far greater, in car accidents! So why do people focus on the smaller likelihood of injury or death (cars) and not on the most likely cause (cars?) Why are there not legions of concerned parents calling for the banning of car ownership due to the inherent danger they pose to children? Why such hypocrisy? Next time you discuss guns with a truly "emotional" person who doesn't understand the facts, perhaps you can use this?
> 
> Bob Mayne
> Handgun World Podcast


You so right,On the FBI sites.The #1 thing with are teens is beer and driving. Kills more then everything ells.


----------



## Cat (Apr 12, 2011)

jakeleinen1 said:


> One more thing to add, when you are brought up to respect something, you respect it...
> 
> Unfortunately todays people dont respect anything, not the Mcdonalds coffee in their hand that they spill on their laps and sue the fast food corperation for, so nowadays we blame the things in our hands but not the dumbasses with the hands


Have you ever seen someone driving,And reading a newspaper. Or a book, I just don't get that one. Your so right, To many people with low IQ.


----------

